

Distix development as performance art - joeyh
http://liw.fi/distix/performance-art/

======
joeyh
"Oh dear, have I forgotten to write a program at all? I believe I have. How
very careless of me."

\-- liw, ttyplay <(nc pieni.net 3000) , minute 76, works out why his test
suite is failing

You should follow along. I mostly am running ttyplay at 8x speed, to catch up
to the ongoing live performance. The first 10 minute or so "hour" is an
excellent demonstration of TDD and planning and the yarn testing tool.

